

Surj Patel of GigaOM tells me to 'fuck off' - danielodio
http://www.danielodio.com/2010/11/09/surj-patel-of-gigaom-tells-me-to-fuck-off/

======
alexaleesf
Sorry to hear about the experience. We know you were well meaning, but posing
a question on the spot like that while recording someone (your video of Surj)
really invites that sort of reaction, although his reaction was
unprofessional. Not good for both of you. On the spot questions while
recording really only works for PR people or subjects who are paid to answer
on the spot and know they have to answer. Take it for the experience and move
on. Keep on adding value with your documentations. Just be very careful about
it!!

------
pavlov
The author argues that in 20 years, humanity will be capturing most of its so-
called content, and for that reason he's disappointed that he wasn't allowed
to record a private conference.

I wonder if he would accept the following argument: "In 20 years, humanity
will be so sexually liberated that everybody will have naked pictures of
themselves on Facebook / Assbook / whatever. Hence it's perfectly OK if I
shoot clandestine videos of guys in the gym showers and sell the movies to a
porn site."

------
ericz
If it's there policy to not allow recording, then you shouldn't be recording
videos. From the video of the confrontation, it seemed like Surj was being
reasonable and only proceeded to say "fuck off" after you attempted to record
him. This man probably has more important things to do then argue with you
about freedom to capture information when it's simply their policy to disallow
video cameras.

------
badmash69
One of my favorite shows was Cops and they made sure that they got a waivers
from even the suspects/people being arrested or else they masked the faces.

Everything that happens is not free content. If that were a public space like
a park or a street, recording could be accepted. (Thanks to Google street
view, we know we have no right to privacy on streets or roads.) But when you
record on private property, I think you need to ensure that you get permission
from the property owner.

------
there
...because you had a camera in his face recording him after he just told you
not to record anything.

and then he later apologized.

